# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كلمات.. وأوزانها

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أشارت علي إحدى الأخوات الفاضلات الكريمات من طالبات العلم المُجدات بطرح موضوع صرفي يبحث في أوزان بعض الكلمات, وآثرتُ أن يكون الطرح مدارسة ومناقشة في بعض الأوزان التي قد تشكل على طالبة العلم, ولا أخفي عليكن حبي الشديد لهذا العلم رغم قلة باعي, فهل ترونه ممتعًا؟

قد لا نتردد في وزن كلمة أو فعل من ثلاثة أحرف كــ(شَرِبَ), أو (ضَرَبَ), أو (حُزْن)

لكن يحصل التردد بكثرة حروف الزيادة (سألتمونيها), (هناء وتسليم) في الكلمة كــ(سمسم), ووزنها (فِعلل), أو (فيل) ووزنها (فِعْل), أو (غُراب) ووزنها (فُعال), وهكذا..

فما رأيكن بطرح بعض الكلمات ومحاولة وزنها؟؟

أول الأسئلة: من تأتِنا بوزن:

- (يترنّح)
- (يتنفّس)
- (يتدرّج)

بدأنا بالأسئلة السهلة ثم نتدرج معًا - إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> أشارت علي إحدى الأخوات الفاضلات الكريمات من طالبات العلم المُجدات بطرح موضوع صرفي يبحث في أوزان بعض الكلمات, وآثرتُ أن يكون الطرح مدارسة ومناقشة في بعض الأوزان التي قد تشكل على طالبة العلم, ولا أخفي عليكن حبي الشديد لهذا العلم رغم قلة باعي, فهل ترونه ممتعًا؟
> 
> قد لا نتردد في وزن كلمة أو فعل من ثلاثة أحرف كــ(شَرِبَ), أو (ضَرَبَ), أو (حُزْن)
> 
> لكن يحصل التردد بكثرة حروف الزيادة (سألتمونيها), (هناء وتسليم) في الكلمة كــ(سمسم), ووزنها (فِعلل), أو (فيل) ووزنها (فِعْل), أو (غُراب) ووزنها (فُعال), وهكذا..
> 
> فما رأيكن بطرح بعض الكلمات ومحاولة وزنها؟؟
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بوركت أختنا التوحيد موضوع طيب اللهم بارك

ولا أخفيك سرا أنا أفضل النحو على الصرف وأفضل الفقه عليهما ...ابتسامة

ولكن لا مانع من المشاركة على استحياء فالله المستعان :


- (يترنّح) : أصله رنح  وزنه فعل ، فيكون وزن يترنّح : يتفعّل 

- (يتنفّس) : أصله نفس وزنه فعل ، فيكون وزن يتنفّس : يتفعّل أيضا

- (يتدرّج) : أصله درج وزنه فعل ، فيكون وزن يتدرّج : يتفعّل أيضا 


والسؤال : هل حقا أتيت بكل الأفعال على وزن واحد أم أنا هي التي
لم تنتبه لشَرك ما ؟...ابتسامة 

على كل سعدت بالمشاركة ولو في الصرف وأقترح عليك موضوعا للفقه
إن تيسر لك فيما يستقبل بوركت أختنا .

----------


## لجين الندى

الموضوع راااائع .. والأروع هو طريقة المدارسة 
لا حرمنا الله من موضوعاتك أخيتي الكريمة ..

هذه المرة سبقتني أم هانئ بالاجابة .. باذن الله أن أسبقها المرة القادمة .... ابتسامة




> وأقترح عليك موضوعا للفقه


أؤيد هذا الاقتراح بقوة .. فكم أحب الفقه .. وان كنت مازلت مبتدئة فيه ..
لكن أستفيد من الأخوات اللاتي هنا .. بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ولا أخفيك سرا أنا أفضل النحو على الصرف وأفضل الفقه عليهما ...ابتسامة
> 
> كنتُ أُفضل النحو على الصرف فيما مضى لا أدري لِمَ, لكن تبين لي أهمية الصرف البالغة عندما كنت أتبين أخطاءً صرفية فادحة وقد وقعت فيها دون أن أدري, ولعلي مازلت, لكن بصورة أقل!
> وكلٌ ميسرٌ لما خلق له..
> 
> - (يترنّح) : أصله رنح  وزنه فعل ، فيكون وزن يترنّح : يتفعّل 
> 
> - (يتنفّس) : أصله نفس وزنه فعل ، فيكون وزن يتنفّس : يتفعّل أيضا
> 
> ...


نعم, كل الكلمات على نفس الوزن, وكل إجاباتكِ موفقة, وفقكِ المولى لكل خير وفلاح, ولكن الشَرَك قادم لا محالة, فقط أحببت أن أُمهد له : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الموضوع راااائع .. والأروع هو طريقة المدارسة 
> لا حرمنا الله من موضوعاتك أخيتي الكريمة ..
> 
> هذه المرة سبقتني أم هانئ بالاجابة .. باذن الله أن أسبقها المرة القادمة .... ابتسامة


أحسن الله إليكِ وجعلكِ وأم هانئ من السابقات إلى الخيرات

انتظرينا إذن في الغد بمشيئة الله - عز وجل.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم - على عجلٍ..

ما وزن:

- (انتصر)

- (انفلق)

- (انهمر)

في انتظاركن أخياتي..

----------


## أم هانئ

> ...ولكن الشَرَك قادم لا محالة, فقط أحببت أن  أُمهد له : )



نسأل الله الستر والحفظ من الزلل في الشَرك 





> سؤال اليوم - على عجلٍ..
> 
> ما وزن:





> - ( انتصر)
> 
> - ( انفلق)
> 
> - ( انهمر)
> 
> في انتظاركن أخياتي..


 

لا أدري أأترك الجواب للجين الندى أم أجيب ...؟

وجدت الموضوع قدرا أمامي ...!

على كل هي أرزاق لجين .... ابتسامة

ولأني لا أحب الصرف سأحاول الجواب علّي أتقوى بالمران :


- (انتصر) أصلها : نصر = فعل  إذن - (انتصر) وزنها : افتعل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والتاء )

- (انفلق) أصلها : فلق = فعل إذن -  (انفلق) وزنها : انفعـل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والنون )

- (انهمر) أصلخا : همر = فعل إذن - (انهمر) وزنها : انفعـل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والنون )


  أرجو أني وفقت معلمتنا الكريمة التوحيد ..؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

موضوع رائع.

بارك الله فيك.

بانتظار المزيد.
.

----------


## سنبلة قلم

ماشاء الله ، بوركتن 
الأوزان سهلة جدا لكن عزيزاتي كان الأولى أن نضع قاعدات الأوزان كلها قبل أن نبدأ مباشرة بالأسئلة لأن البعض يكون قد نسيها أو لايعرفها ؟ مارأيكن ؟

----------


## حنان رحيم

رأي جميل ، ولنبدأ بتعريف الميزان الصرفي ، ما رأيكنّ؟

----------


## سنبلة قلم

للرفع

----------


## مروة عاشور

> نسأل الله الستر والحفظ من الزلل في الشَرك


آمين آمين, ولا بأس بشَرَك نتعلم منه..




> [size=5]
> 
> - (انتصر) أصلها : نصر = فعل  إذن - (انتصر) وزنها : افتعل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والتاء )
> 
> - (انفلق) أصلها : فلق = فعل إذن -  (انفلق) وزنها : انفعـل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والنون )
> 
> - (انهمر) أصلها : همر = فعل إذن - (انهمر) وزنها : انفعـل ( أحرف الزيادة الألف والنون )
> 
> 
>   أرجو أني وفقت معلمتنا الكريمة التوحيد ..؟


بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ علمًا وفهمًا
وأنا تلميذتكِ ولست معلمتكِ, وإنما هي مجرد مدارسة لنفيد ونستفيد منكن جميعًا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ماشاء الله ، بوركتن 
> الأوزان سهلة جدا لكن عزيزاتي كان الأولى أن نضع قاعدات الأوزان كلها قبل أن نبدأ مباشرة بالأسئلة لأن البعض يكون قد نسيها أو لايعرفها ؟ مارأيكن ؟


وفيكِ بارك المولى

هي سهلة الآن؛ لأننا نتدرج معًا.. لكن دوام الحال من المحال
لم أشأ أن أضع القواعد, وأظن أن الكثيرات يعلمنها, وهي متوفر أيضًا في الكتب؛ لئلا تكون المدارسة ثقيلة على النفس أو تقليدية, لهذا أحببت فقط أن أجعلها على نمط المسابقة أو المعمى, فهو أكثر تشويقًا
وإن تفضلتِ علينا بطرح موضوع مستقل يعرض بعض القواعد الصرفية وكيفية وزن الكلمات فنستفيد منكِ أيتها الفاضلة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:

زِني:

- (أُزْلفتْ)

- (أُغْرقتْ)

- (أُقتتْ)

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> زِني: 
> 
> - ( أُزْلفتْ)
> 
> - ( أُغْرقتْ)
> 
> - ( أُقتتْ)



 جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ..


- (أُزْلفتْ)أصلها : زلف = فعل  إذن -(أُزْلفتْ)وزنها : أُفْعِلَتْ
 
-  (أُغْرقتْ) أصلها : غرق = فعل إذن - (غرق) وزنها :  أُفْعِلَتْ


- (أُقتتْ)أصلها : وقت  = فعل إذن -  (أُقّتتْ) وزنها :فُعّلِتْ

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ..
> 
> 
> - (أُزْلفتْ)أصلها : زلف = فعل  إذن -(أُزْلفتْ)وزنها : أُفْعِلَتْ
>  
> -  (أُغْرقتْ) أصلها : غرق = فعل إذن - (غرق) وزنها :  أُفْعِلَتْ
> 
> 
> - (أُقتتْ)أصلها : وقت  = فعل إذن -  (أُقّتتْ) وزنها :فُعّلِتْ


آمين وإياكِ

ما شاء الله!
ستجبرنا أم هانيء على رفع المستوى..
ترقبن سؤال اليوم - بإذن الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:

ما وزن:

- (آلاء)

- (اضطرب)

- (حمراء)؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> ما وزن:
> 
> - (آلاء)
> 
> - (اضطرب)
> 
> - (حمراء)؟



 التوحيد حنانيك رويدك رفقا بالقوارير ............ ابتسامة


الله المستعان :


آلاء : أفعال     ( بالسمع وزنتها ) 

اضطرب : افتعل ( وهي فيها ابدال التاء طاء )

حمراء : فعلاء ( مؤنث أحمر )


إن أخطأت يكفيني شرف المحاولة نسأل الله الستر آمين .

----------


## لجين الندى

> هذه المرة سبقتني أم هانئ بالاجابة .. باذن الله أن أسبقها المرة القادمة .... ابتسامة


يبدو أن المرة القادمة لن تأتي .. وذلك من شدة النشاط الذي عندي
فهل يا ترى ستأتي مرة وأقول فيها :



> على كل هي أرزاق لجين .... ابتسامة


هي أرزاق أم هانئ  ؟؟!!! ...

ابتسااااااااااا  امات

بوركت أم هانئ .. وجزيت خير الجزاء ..

التوحيد أحسن الله اليك على ما تقدميه لنا من درر .. ونفع بك .. وجزاك خير الجزاء ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> التوحيد حنانيك رويدك رفقا بالقوارير ............ ابتسامة
> 
> ما شاء الله!
> كلما وضعتُ سؤالا سارعتِ بالإجابة, فحملتيني على رفع المستوى بما يناسبكِ
> 
> الله المستعان :
> 
> 
> آلاء : أفعال     ( بالسمع وزنتها ) 
> ...


وإن أصبتِ فالشرف مضاعف, أسأل الله أن يضاعف لكِ الأجر.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يبدو أن المرة القادمة لن تأتي .. وذلك من شدة النشاط الذي عندي


ستأتي - إن شاء الله - شغلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه أختنا الفاضلة.

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله!
> كلما وضعتُ سؤالا سارعتِ بالإجابة, فحملتيني على رفع المستوى بما يناسبكِ
> 
>  .


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختنا التوحيد 
حقا تنشطين  الذاكرة و تشغّلين خاصية استدعاء قديم المعلومات بوركت

وحقا لم أسارع بالجواب ، كما ترددت بالمشاركة في الأخير
لأفسح المجال للأخوات ، ولكني خشيت ألا يتفاعل معك أحد
أو تظننين أني انسحبت .......ابتسامة

وعلى كل سأترك الإجابة ليومين - إن شاء الله - بعدها أجيب إن علمت الإجابة 
ما رأيك ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ, لا يُظن بمثلكِ إلا خيرًا أختنا المفضال.




> وعلى كل سأترك الإجابة ليومين إن شاء الله بعدها أجيب
> ما رأيك ؟



لعل هذا يناسب لجين, وإن كانت الإجابة مُتاحة للجميع.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:
ما وزن:

- (سماوات).

- (أرْض).

- (جَزاء). ؟

----------


## لجين الندى

> يبدو أن المرة القادمة لن تأتي .. وذلك من شدة النشاط الذي عندي


هذا كان من باب الدعابة معكن أخواتي .. وهو في نفس الوقت
من باب اللوم والتوبيخ والعتاب لنفسي .. لما أصابها هذه الفترة
من الفتور وضعف الهمة ..

بمثلكن أخواتي لا سبيل لسوء الظن ..

سأجيب هذه المرة .. ربما تكون بداية لعلو الهمة .. وان كانت الاجابة خاطئة 



> سؤال اليوم:
> ما وزن:
> 
> - (سماوات).
> 
> - (أرْض).
> 
> - (جَزاء). ؟


سماوات على وزن فعالات .

أرض على وزن فعل .

جزاء على وزن فعال .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
أسأل الله أن يرزقنا جميعًا وإياكِ علو الهمة وقوة العزيمة




> سماوات على وزن فعالات .
> 
> أرض على وزن فعْل .
> 
> جزاء على وزن فَعال .


إجابة موفقة, وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:

ما وزن؟

- نلعب

- نَمارق

- نَكْتل.

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل السؤال صعب أخواتي؟؟

لا بأس بالمحاولة؛ لتحصيل الفائدة, بارك الله فيكن.

----------


## لجين الندى

سأحاول 



> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> ما وزن؟
> 
> - نلعب
> 
> - نَمارق
> 
> - نَكْتل.


نلعب على وزن نفعل .

نمارق على وزن مفاعل .

نكتل :
أصلها نكتيل على وزن نفتعل 
فتكون نكتل على وزن نفتل ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وزادكِ علمًا..




> سأحاول 
> 
> 
> نلعب على وزن نفعل .
> 
> صحيح.
> 
> نمارق على وزن مفاعل .
> 
> ...

----------


## لجين الندى

> نمارق على وزن مفاعل .
> 
> هلا شرحت لنا كيفية وزنها؟


لأنها على صيغة منتهى الجموع : وهي كل جمع تكسير يكون ثالثه ألفا وبعدها حرفان ، أو ثلاثة أوسطها ساكن .
ومن صيغ منتهى الجموع شبه فعالل ( مثل مفاعل _ وأفاعل ) : ويجمع على ذلك كل مزيد ثلاثي ، ما لم تجمعه 
العرب على وزن آخر من أوزان جمع التكسير .
مثل : مساجد ، مدارس .... مفاعل .
أفاضل ................ أفاعل .

هل أصبت يا معلمتي ؟  :Smile: 

الله يستر من السؤال القادم .. :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لأنها على صيغة منتهى الجموع : وهي كل جمع تكسير يكون ثالثه ألفا وبعدها حرفان ، أو ثلاثة أوسطها ساكن .
> ومن صيغ منتهى الجموع شبه فعالل ( مثل مفاعل _ وأفاعل ) : ويجمع على ذلك كل مزيد ثلاثي ، ما لم تجمعه 
> العرب على وزن آخر من أوزان جمع التكسير .
> مثل : مساجد ، مدارس .... مفاعل .
> أفاضل ................ أفاعل .
> 
> هل أصبت يا معلمتي ؟ 
> 
> الله يستر من السؤال القادم ..


ما شاء الله
صدقًا ممتازة, زادكِ الله علمًا وفهمًا, وحقيقة ما وضعت هذه اللأسئلة إلا لأستفيد من علمكن,
وفقكِ الله, ونفع بكِ

هي كذلك بالفعل, لكن الاختلاف هنا أن نون الكلمة (نمارق), أصلية وليست زائدة, فـ (نمرق) رباعية وزنها (فعلل), فيكون عليه وزن (نمارق), (فعالل).

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم

متابعة ومستفيدة ومشاركة إن أمكن بوركتن ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم
> 
> متابعة ومستفيدة ومشاركة إن أمكن بوركتن ...


آمين وجزاكِ كل خير 

إذن السؤال القادم لكِ - بإذن الله - أستاذتنا الفاضلة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:

ما وزن:

- (آنية)

- (يَصُدُّنَك)

- (أَمْدَدْنا)

----------


## أم هانئ

بوركت أختنا التوحيد وهاكِ محاولتي نسأل الله : الستر والسداد آمين 




> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> ما وزن:
> 
> - (آنية)
> 
> - (يَصُدُّنَك)
> 
> - (أَمْدَدْنا)


آنية : أفعلة 

يَصُدَّنَك : يَفعلنك 

أمددنا : أفعلنا

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> ما وزن:
> 
> - (آنية)              أَفعِلَة
> 
> - (يَصُدُّنَك)        يفعُلٌّنَك
> 
> - (أَمْدَدْنا)


أَفعَلنَا

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بوركت أختنا التوحيد وهاكِ محاولتي نسأل الله : الستر والسداد آمين 
> 
> 
> 
> آنية : أفعلة 
> 
> يَصُدَّنَك : يَفعلنك 
> 
> أمددنا : أفعلنا


أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا المفضال.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> - (آنية)              أَفعِلَة
> 
> - (يَصُدُّنَك)        يفعُلٌّنَك
> 
> - (أَمْدَدْنا)    أَفعَلنَا


ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما رأيكن بوزن (آنية), هل دائما يكون (أفعلة)؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

لتوضيح المقصود:

{وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِآَنِيَةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَ} 

{تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آَنِيَةٍ} 

أيهما وزنها (أفعلة)؟ وما وزن الأخرى؟؟

.

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما رأيكن بوزن (آنية), هل دائما يكون (أفعلة)؟


سامحك الله أختنا ما كنا في حاجة إلى توضيح ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل ...




> لتوضيح المقصود:
> 
> {وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِآَنِيَةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَ} هنا آنية جمع إناء 
> 
> {تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آَنِيَةٍ} وهنا آنية بمعنى حارة وهي اسم فاعل 
> 
> أيهما وزنها (أفعلة)؟ وما وزن الأخرى؟؟
> 
> .


- فأما الأولى فهي التي على وزن أفعلة 

- وأما الثانية فهي على وزن فاعلة 


وعذرا لم أر هذا السؤال إلا متأخرا جدا .... بوركت أختنا ونفع الله بك

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سامحك الله أختنا ما كنا في حاجة إلى توضيح ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل ...
> 
> 
> 
> - فأما الأولى فهي التي على وزن أفعلة 
> 
> - وأما الثانية فهي على وزن فاعلة 
> 
> 
> وعذرا لم أر هذا السؤال إلا متأخرا جدا .... بوركت أختنا ونفع الله بك


أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وزادكِ علمًا
صحيح ما ذكرتِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال اليوم:

ما وزن:

- مفازًا

- زنجبيل

- سواء

؟؟؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل السؤال صعب؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال اليوم:
> 
> ما وزن:
> 
> - مفازًا
> 
> - زنجبيل
> 
> - سواء
> ...





> هل السؤال صعب؟


أكيد صعب ..........ابتسامة

هذه محاولة :

زنجبيل : فعلليل

- مفازًا : فعلا 

- سواء : فعاء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أكيد صعب ..........ابتسامة
> 
> هذه محاولة :
> 
> زنجبيل : فعلليل
> 
> - مفازًا : فعلا 
> 
> - سواء : فعاء


يسر الله لكِ كل عسير

زنجبيل صحيحة, لكن (مفازًا), و(سواء), ما الطريقة التي اتبعتيها عند وزنهما؟
مع التذكير بأن الهمزة في (سواء), محوّلة عن ياء (سواي).
و(مفازًا), أصلها (فوز)

----------


## مروة عاشور

كنتُ قد أخطأت وذكرتُ أن الهمزة في (سواء) من أصل الكلمة والصواب أنها محولة عن الياء, وقد عدلتها أعلاه.

----------


## مروة عاشور

* مفازًا - أصلها : فاز ( فعل ) فتكون ( مَفَازًا ): ( مَفعلا ).
* سَوَاء أو ( سواي ) أصلها : سوء ( فعل ) فتكون سواي, أو ( سَوَاء ) :  ( فَعَال ).

والله - تعالى - أعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

كان أحد الرجال يتكلف النحو وكانت له جارية تسمى (......) فناداها: 
يا فُعلة من زَهرت، هاتي فيعلاني من طَلست، يقصد (......).

فمن تدلنا على ما يقصد؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سأجيب ولكن الآن ليس بعلم الصرف ولكن بالفهلوة : ))



يا زُهرة هاتي طيلساني

: ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!

قد أثمرتْ الفهلوة, لكن هل لها وزن؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما رأيك في ...

فعللة 



بالفهلوة 

لم أجد الكلمة في المعاجم ولا أعرف أصلها صراحة...غالبا لا توزن : ))

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ما شاء الله عليكن وفقكن الله وزادكن من فضله وفقهني في النحو واللغة..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما رأيك في ...
> 
> فعللة 
> 
> 
> 
> بالفهلوة 
> 
> لم أجد الكلمة في المعاجم ولا أعرف أصلها صراحة...غالبا لا توزن : ))


كانت مجرد دعابة, والظاهر أن الكلمة غير عربية والله أعلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما شاء الله عليكن وفقكن الله وزادكن من فضله وفقهني في النحو واللغة..


آمين آمين 
شكر الله لكِ مروركِ العطِر أختنا الكريمة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهي أجازة العيد؟؟ : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أهي أجازة العيد؟؟ : ))


شغلني الله وإياكِ بطاعته ورضوانه أختنا المُشاكسة

----------


## مروة عاشور

فائدة:

بعض الأوزان لا تؤنث؛ ويستخدم نفس الوزن في حالة المذكر والمؤنث؛ كمِفْعال وفَعُول:

"قال الفراء : ما كان من مفعال كان مؤنثه بغير هاء ؛ لأنه انعدل عن النعوت انعدالا أشد من صبور وشكور وما أشبههما مما لا يؤنث".
تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس.

"وقال: ولأنه (مفعال) شبه بالمصادر لدخول الهاء فيه, يقال امرأة محماق ومذكار ومعطار قال وقد قيل رجل". لسان العرب.

"آنثت المرأة وهي مؤنث ولدت الإناث, فإن كان ذلك لها عادة فهي مئناث, والرجل مئناث أيضا لأنهما يستويان في مِفْعال وفي حديث المغيرة فضل مئناث المئناث التي تلد الإناث كثيرا كالمذكار التي تلد الذكور, وأرض مئناث وأنيثة سهلة منبتة". لسان العرب.

----------


## لجين الندى

نِعم الفائدة ..

بارك الله فيك .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادكِ علماً ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين وإياكِ أختنا الفاضلة لجين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

من تأتِنا بوزن:

- مدينة.

- مريضة.

- معيشة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل من مجيبة؟؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مدينة.
فعيلة
- مريضة.
فعيلة
- معيشة.
مفعلة 


هل سأحصل على درجة نهائية أم (الصفر المتألق)....كالمع  اد؟؟! (ابتسامة بريئة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله

أحسن الله إليك, درجة كاملة ومتألقة, بوركتِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*ابحث عن (الإجابة) قبل أن تبحث عن (الإجازة) 

كان بعض المحدِّثين إذا سأله طالبٌ أن يجيزه سأله عن الوزن الصرفي لكلمة (إجازة) وعن تصريفها, فمن لها؟؟*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> *ابحث عن (الإجابة) قبل أن تبحث عن (الإجازة) 
> 
> كان بعض المحدِّثين إذا سأله طالبٌ أن يجيزه سأله عن الوزن الصرفي لكلمة (إجازة) وعن تصريفها, فمن لها؟؟*


السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته
باااركَ اللهُ فيكِ أختنا المفضال...
سأُحاولُ رغمَ أنّهُ ليسَ ليَ في علمِ الصّرفِ كثيرًا، غيرَ أنّي لم أفقهِ السّؤالَ أصلًا!! (ابتسامة)
ما الفرق بينَ الوزن الصّرفي والتّصريف؟

إجازة
لو بحثتُ عن جذرِ الكلمة فأظنُّهُ جَوَزَ، وهُنا الواوُ قُلِبَت ألفًا، فلرُبّما يكُونُ الوزنُ إفعَلة!!

ولا أظنُّني سأحصُلُ على الإجازة...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته
> باااركَ اللهُ فيكِ أختنا المفضال...
> سأُحاولُ رغمَ أنّهُ ليسَ ليَ في علمِ الصّرفِ كثيرًا، غيرَ أنّي لم أفقهِ السّؤالَ أصلًا!! (ابتسامة)
> ما الفرق بينَ الوزن الصّرفي والتّصريف؟
> 
> إجازة
> لو بحثتُ عن جذرِ الكلمة فأظنُّهُ جَوَزَ، وهُنا الواوُ قُلِبَت ألفًا، فلرُبّما يكُونُ الوزنُ إفعَلة!!
> 
> ولا أظنُّني سأحصُلُ على الإجازة...


وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكِ الله أيتها الكريمة, لم تفقهي السؤال وأحسنتِ الجواب! اللهم بارك!
الوزن الصرفي هو وزن الكلمة " إفعلة " في قول سيبويه.
وأما تصريف الكلمة, فهو ما تفضلتِ بفعله قبل أن يتبين لكِ وزنها, أصل الكلمة, فعلها,...

والإجابة صحيحة موفقة, وفقك الله لما أحبَّه.

----------


## خنساء

باركَ الله فيكِ مشرفتي الغالية,وبارك الله في جميع المشاركات
 لأول مرة أنتبه لهذا الموضوع العلمي اللطيف الذي يدرّ علينا الفائدة بصورة تطبيقية موجزة 
هكذا أنتي أستاذتي ,زادَكِ الله علما وفهما.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حياكِ الله أيتها الكريمة, لم تفقهي السؤال وأحسنتِ الجواب! اللهم بارك!
> الوزن الصرفي هو وزن الكلمة " إفعلة " في قول سيبويه.
> وأما تصريف الكلمة, فهو ما تفضلتِ بفعله قبل أن يتبين لكِ وزنها, أصل الكلمة, فعلها,...
> 
> والإجابة صحيحة موفقة, وفقك الله لما أحبَّه.


وحيّاكِ مُعلّمَتي الفاضلة ونفعَ بكِ وأجزَلَ لكِ المثوبَة<<باللهِ بلا اعتراضٍ أمضِيها (ابتسامة رجاء) 
آمين يا الله آمين
شرحَ اللهُ صدرَكِ وأسعدَكِ وأحبّك...



> باركَ الله فيكِ مشرفتي الغالية,وبارك الله في جميع المشاركات
>  لأول مرة أنتبه لهذا الموضوع العلمي اللطيف الذي يدرّ علينا الفائدة بصورة تطبيقية موجزة 
> هكذا أنتي أستاذتي ,زادَكِ الله علما وفهما.


يبدُو أنّ كلماتِك جعلَتها تهرُب(ابتسامة)
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أيّتُها الطّيّبة...

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما, إنما هي مدارسة نتدارسها سويًا, وليس لي فيها إلا ما أرجو من استفادة مما لديكن.
وقد فعلتُ ما تحبين " الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله", مع تعديل يسير, شريطة أن تحاولي في هذه:

ما وزن: مُضارّ؟ {مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ} [النساء/12]

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مضار -- مضارِرْ 
أصلها : ضرر -- فعل
مُفاعِلْ

إن شاء الله صواب قولوا آمين وابتهلوا ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> مضار -- مضارِرْ 
> أصلها : ضرر -- فعل
> مُفاعِلْ
> 
> إن شاء الله صواب قولوا آمين وابتهلوا ^_^


آميــــــــن 
أخشى أن تقُولِي فلندعُ ابناءنا وأبناءَكُنّ ونساءَنا ونساءَكُنّ وأنفُسَنا وأنفُسَكُنّ ثمّ لنبتهل أن تكونَ إجابتي صحيحة (ابتسامة)

أوافقُ أُختنا الكريمة لكن كدتُ أقعُ في خطإٍ وهوَ أن يكونَ لـ (مُضَارٍّ) وجهان كـ (يُضارَّ) في آية الدّين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> مضار -- مضارِرْ , أو مُضارَر
> أصلها : ضرر -- فعل
> مُفاعِلْ, أو مُفاعَل
> 
> إن شاء الله صواب قولوا آمين وابتهلوا ^_^


اللهم آمين : )

إجابة موفقة مُسددة, أحسن الله إليكِ ووفقكِ لكل خير, وزادكِ علمًا.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

معنَى ذلِكَ أنّها تُماثِلُ يُضارَّ!
فماذا يكونُ التّفسيرُ إذًا؟ كيفَ يُضارَرُ الموصِي المُتوَفّى؟ 
وعُذرًا إن كانَ المكانُ ليسَ مُناسِبًا لطرحِ السُّؤال...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

: )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> معنَى ذلِكَ أنّها تُماثِلُ يُضارَّ!
> فماذا يكونُ التّفسيرُ إذًا؟ كيفَ يُضارَرُ الموصِي المُتوَفّى؟ 
> وعُذرًا إن كانَ المكانُ ليسَ مُناسِبًا لطرحِ السُّؤال...


أحسن الله إليكِ, وعُذرًا فقد أُنسيت

إن كان تفسير الآية أنَّ المضار هو المتوفى فالوزن يكون مُفاعِل, وإن كان المقصود الوارث فالوزن مُفاعَل.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاااكِ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكِ()

----------

